# how not to fix 480 temp power



## patejason (Oct 31, 2013)

at the job other day noticed temp power panel feed was fubar. told supervisor it needed to be fixed. this was his solution. asked me to do it. i said kiss my grits. so he found some dip tard that said yes. p.s. the cord is worse down the line. bare copper and burn holes every where


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

patejason said:


> View attachment 31701
> 
> 
> at the job other day noticed temp power panel feed was fubar. told supervisor it needed to be fixed. this was his solution. asked me to do it. i said kiss my grits. so he found some dip tard that said yes. p.s. the cord is worse down the line. bare copper and burn holes every where



*WHY! *
Why was a single conductor ran outside an enclosure or conduit?
It is temporary (how long is this temporary to last) 
Was the cable damaged or just the insulation

You do understand how tape works?


----------



## patejason (Oct 31, 2013)

yeah i under stand. it b.s. s.o. cord under sized conductors. unsafe dont care how u see it. right is right say anything u get fired. all about production safety out the window.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Perhaps a short reminder of quick fixes @ the next safety meeting would be appropo? ~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I would have fired you for insubordination.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

patejason said:


> yeah i under stand. it b.s. s.o. cord under sized conductors. unsafe dont care how u see it. right is right say anything u get fired. all about production safety out the window.


I missed that part where a war widow and her three starving children perished.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

For temp power, and an SO cord, tape will do just fine.

Lot of jobs we do, temp power is usually just SE cable running through the building. SO is quite a bit more pricey than that, and it can take a good beating.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If jason gets this worked up over a compliant repair of rubber temp cord, he'd probably have a coronary if he had an actual problem to deal with.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

patejason said:


> this was his solution.


What is yours?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

patejason said:


> View attachment 31701
> 
> 
> at the job other day noticed temp power panel feed was fubar. told supervisor it needed to be fixed. this was his solution. asked me to do it. i said kiss my grits. so he found some dip tard that said yes. p.s. the cord is worse down the line. bare copper and burn holes every where


You may want to take some training, OSHA allows tape to be used to repair rubber cord.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You may want to take some training, OSHA allows tape to be used to repair rubber cord.


That surprises me. In my QUICK response I did not notice it was SO or SJO, but my response would be the same.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess it depends on the conditions. if that cord is getting whacked by tradesmen every day going up and down the stairs (in the pic), maybe it is unsafe. maybe not. hard to say.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

It is strange that OSHA lets you repair a 480 volt cord, but does not permit repair of  welding leads.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It is strange that OSHA lets you repair a 480 volt cord, but does not permit repair of  welding leads.


As a smart man taught me a long time ago at this point.

_It does not have to make sense, it is code _


----------



## patejason (Oct 31, 2013)

there is no osha where i work safety is not an issue to the company. its about production. its the main feed to a 480 panel that feeds sub panels and welding leads. the wire has been over used patched and repaired sorry only pic i got or u would see the whole picture. as far as getting worked up probably am ive been next to a feed like that one before that arced out sent slag all over burned the mess outa me and two others. sure are alot of smart company sucks out there


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

patejason said:


> there is no osha where i work safety is not an issue to the company. its about production. its the main feed to a 480 panel that feeds sub panels and welding leads. the wire has been over used patched and repaired sorry only pic i got or u would see the whole picture. as far as getting worked up probably am ive been next to a feed like that one before that arced out sent slag all over burned the mess outa me and two others. sure are alot of smart company sucks out there


As an owner I have to be a company sucker.

I just do not see the issue for TEMPORARY. Sorry your feelings were hurt.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....as your career continues you will chit 100x worst than this that has been in service for years....budgets get slashed every single year by pencil pushing j-offs and you will learn to do as you are told if you want to feed your family....make notes of who told you and when you were told if you want......when and if you get your own shop you can do it right....until then welcome to the new real world....osha...staff now vs 1980 look that up....happy turkey day kid:thumbsup:


----------



## patejason (Oct 31, 2013)

happy gobble day to u to sir. i just think it sucks our trade has gone so downhill im a third generation tradesman who thinks of safety before anything else. if it looks stupid dont do it thats what i was taught. not profit first employees last.


----------



## patejason (Oct 31, 2013)

im not a hater guys. nor get angry just worked up every body has opinions thats what makes us human


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

patejason said:


> im not a hater guys. nor get angry just worked up every body has opinions thats what makes us human


Not sure what the work load is in your town, but if they are truly not safe, I would consider looking for a new job.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm seriously doubting there are much worse areas in the cord....but yet you took a picture of the good part.....yeah right....


----------



## patejason (Oct 31, 2013)

work here is dead so im temporarily at a ship yard hoping things change in the spring was working for my dad but he decided to retire i didnt want to run a buissnes so he shut the doors i miss it just dont want the headache of owning a buisness you have to give ur life to it i work to hunt


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> As a smart man taught me a long time ago at this point.
> 
> _It does not have to make sense, it is code _


I don't know anyone who would say something like that....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If this is what gets a rise out of people, remind me to never, ever posts pictures of some of the crap I've temped together.... :whistling2:

Not only would I tape that temporary, but depending on the circumstances, I might even do that in a permanent installation.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

patejason said:


> View attachment 31701
> 
> 
> at the job other day noticed temp power panel feed was fubar. told supervisor it needed to be fixed. this was his solution. asked me to do it. i said kiss my grits. so he found some dip tard that said yes. p.s. the cord is worse down the line. bare copper and burn holes every where


That's a fancy fix,
I would have just duct taped a piece of caution tape to it.


----------

